# Relocation within Dubai



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Could anyone recommend reliable not expensive company/private track to relocate within Dubai from Al Aweer to Discovery Gardens?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you mean a removal company?

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Do you mean a removal company?
> 
> -


I haven't noticed that I wrote relations instead of relocation )))) I am looking for relocation company to move my furniture, books, other staff from one apartment to another. Thanks ))) lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I haven't noticed that I wrote relations instead of relocation )))) I am looking for relocation company to move my furniture, books, other staff from one apartment to another. Thanks ))) lol




I highly recommend TMS. I used them last year and was very happy. Lots of my friends have used them as well. They offer a complete door to door service, packing & unpacking at both ends. 

Total Moving Dubai


I'll alter the title of the thread too. 

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you !  I will check them first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## Dubidubi (Jan 17, 2010)

Having just been through this search myself I recommend Crown Relocation http://www.crownrelo.com/crown/crwn_dir.nsf/ReloCountry/United Arab Emirates

We got a quote from many other relocation companies as well but they were ALL quite a bit higher then Crown. Crown also presents a few other benefits which you will notice if you get in touch with them. VERY professional!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Dubidubi said:


> Having just been through this search myself I recommend Crown Relocation Crown Relocations United Arab Emirates Offices
> 
> We got a quote from many other relocation companies as well but they were ALL quite a bit higher then Crown. Crown also presents a few other benefits which you will notice if you get in touch with them. VERY professional!


thanks for advice!!!


----------

